# my rhom



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

here latly my rhom hasnt been very active , i use a ph buffer to keep the level @ 7.0 and have not checked it latly ...what could be the problem here ...anything to help perk him back up? thanks, advise greatly appreciated! 
p.s when i first got him he was very active!


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

if this helps...this is where he sits most of the time!


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

i dont think you have to worry just yet. My rhom was extremely active when i first put him into the tank. Eventually he calmed down...but that took a while. If your water param is ok, do you see any signs of stress? did you acclimate him?


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

piranhamagnet said:


> i dont think you have to worry just yet. My rhom was extremely active when i first put him into the tank. Eventually he calmed down...but that took a while. If your water param is ok, do you see any signs of stress? did you acclimate him?


 he's been in this tank for a year now... im wondering if i have to much decoration in the tank..or would that matter? thanks!


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

newtoblackrhoms said:


> here latly my rhom hasnt been very active , i use a ph buffer to keep the level @ 7.0 and have not checked it latly ...what could be the problem here ...anything to help perk him back up? thanks, advise greatly appreciated!
> p.s when i first got him he was very active!










u can give him to me and that should work

try adding some dither fish and redo the deco


----------



## AWD_Fury (Mar 1, 2004)

yeah my rhom usually calms down alot to they are kind of active for a while than they calm down alot just give it some time


----------



## piranhapat (Oct 11, 2003)

He looks healthly? The main thing is he eating. If he's eating not much to worry about. Always nice to keep your water as best you can. Do you change your water? When was your last water change.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Dim your lights a bit and feed him a little less often.
they are more active when you feed every few days.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

thanks fellas!!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

looks like he's trying to kick game to that p sticker you got thier on your tank...nice fish btw


----------

